# Pacing



## igirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to have found this site and now have somewhere to go and get info! Yay. 

Anyway, my question is, does anyone else have torts that pace? Is this a normal behavior? They seem to be doing it more than usual right now, and I'm not sure if it's just something before hibernation, or maybe mating season or what? Any ideas?


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there. Both of my DT's like to pace outside the sliding glass door and their little fence. They do it often but hardly ever do it together. They like to follow us and the cat around everywhere so I just figure they want to explore inside the house too and outside their little fence. They have a huge backyard but I think by nature they just want to explore beyond our perimitters. Just always be careful when opening a door where they may be, make sure you don't hurt them on accident...


----------



## Megan (Oct 1, 2008)

My old guy goes back and forth along one side of his area too. I think it is their desire to want to explore more


----------



## igirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, good. I feel better now. 

Donatello used to pace in front of our sliding glass door too, until he figured out our doggy door, then he'd go through it and come in the house. So, we had to fence off 1/2 the yard for him, but he could see through the rod iron fence we put up and was rubbing his neck sore pacing and stickin his head though it. Last year we attached wood siding to it so he couldnt' see through it, but now he just paces and tries to "climb" our block fence. 

Glad to hear it's normal for them to pace back and forth like that.


----------



## sharlan (Oct 1, 2008)

My male will pace outside the sliding glass door occassionally. He loves cat food, which I don't allow him to have, and he knows it's right inside the door. My female never has. If she gets in, she'll walk right past the cat food without stopping.


----------

